# Damage Control For Holiday Eating "Accidents" (Part 1)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Damage Control For Holiday Eating “Accidents” (Part 1) Question:If you accidentally pig out or over-indulge at a meal, (a Holiday party for example), are you better off skipping your next meal to keep your daily caloric intake on target, or should you just go ahead and eat your next planned meal and not worry about [...]

*Read More...*


----------

